# Ferrets, any info please...



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone have a ferret? Would love to know more about these little criters from the people who own them. Also what size cages do you keep them in, and do you keep them indoors or outdoors. Thanks in advance. 

Sorry this isn't in the right section.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have moved the thread into the ferret section for you, you should get more replies here


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks.  Will replys come to this thread? Unsure...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes they will, its the same thread just moved to the right section


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Vixie said:


> yes they will, its the same thread just moved to the right section


Ok cheers. I don't think anyone has a ferret  lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

there are quite a few on here that do, but I don't think they are on as often as some of the other pet owners.

My parents have a ferret and have a large indoor cage for him,they are lovely cheeky characters, I had one when I was a teenager he was very loving and loved to walk on a lead and play in the dogs water bowl


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Vixie said:


> there are quite a few on here that do, but I don't think they are on as often as some of the other pet owners.
> 
> My parents have a ferret and have a large indoor cage for him,they are lovely cheeky characters, I had one when I was a teenager he was very loving and loved to walk on a lead and play in the dogs water bowl


Oh cool. Are they better in pairs, or on their own? ALso which sex do you prefer? Cheers


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I know ferrets do love company and that my parents used to have a pair of females, not sure if males are good together someone with more experience with them is better to answer that one, I wouldnt want to give you the wrong advice, I personally have only had a male and he was very loving and funny but my parents loved their girls, sorry not much use am I


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

got to go for now hopefully someone with better info will be along soon to help you out


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I know ferrets do love company and that my parents used to have a pair of females, not sure if males are good together someone with more experience with them is better to answer that one, I wouldnt want to give you the wrong advice, I personally have only had a male and he was very loving and funny but my parents loved their girls, sorry not much use am I


No any info is great. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi. I used to have 7 ferrets it was a long time ago.
I only ever had one hob and all the rest were gills. I'd always have two and the cage should be as big as you can make it, ferrets are very active when they are awake 
The best thing about ferrets is that you can choose to keep them inside or outside whichever you prefer.
I would love to have ferrets again but circumstances prevent it


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Ferrets are very sociable creatures and if you can get a pair then they can keep each other company when you have to do 'human stuff'.
Don't know where you are but in the uk RSPCA have minmum size guidelines for their living area .............. these are..............
For a PAIR of ferrets the MINIMUM size of the accommodation is - 16 sq feet (i.e. 4ft x 2ft x 2ft with 2 floor levels or 6ft x 3ft x 2ft high Single level).


Exercise Area - Ferrets love to play and climb. They must have daily time out of their accommodation either indoors (in the house) or in a suitable safe play area.

If the ferrets are to have permanent access to an 18 sq ft play area then the accommodation size may be reduced.


Basically the bigger the better!

For first ferrets it is recommended to go to a ferret rescue, and actually meet and handle some, this can help you to decide if ferrets are the pet for you. It is also a good idea to get some slightly older ferts to start with. Kits can be feisty and bitey and you may bite off more than you can chew (or the ferrets will  )

My ferrets live indoors. A lot of other people keep them outside.
I have laminate floor and not many doors in my house, Ferrets love to dig, and if that is your carpet they don't care!! They are also nosy tykes and will scratch at doors obsessively! if they think there is something they are missing out on , on the other side.

They need regular cleaning out (as with any pet).
They have a fairly specialist diet. They are obligate carnivores. This means they are meat eaters. You can buy ferret biscuits (kibble). A lot of owners feed raw meat (rabbits, chickens, pigeons etc) no cooked bones but raw are fine.

They are very rewarding pets and are as intelligent as a cat or dog, They need interaction and get bored fairly easily.

Male ferrets (hobs) tend to be a little slower and bigger than jills (girls).
Male ferrets come into season and will need to neutered or implanted so that they can live happily with other ferrets. They may also be more aggresive towards you if they are not done.
Females also come into season, and if not brought out of season can die. There is an injection called a jill jab that will bring them out, they can be mated this will aslo bring them out but produce kits! there are already too many unwanted ferrets out there!). Or they can be spayed. 

This is a loooong post lol so I'll stop there .


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Ahh thats great info, they are more complex than most animals? eg rabbits, rats, ect. 

We are located in south cheshire, and i can't say i know of any rescue centres located near that have ferrets, there are 3 RSPCA's close, but one is for wildlife, one for dogs, and the other for cats. 

Do they get on well with other animals? or is that a big no no? Thanks for all your advise.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Depends on 'other animals' really. Rats, rabbits, guinea pigs etc would probably be seen as prey and either maimed or eaten!
A lot of ferret owners have dogs and/or cats too. 
Introductions with dogs have to be very careful and controlled.
Some will never get on, but others do.
There is at least one rescue in cheshire (not sure whereabouts though) I'll have a look for their contact info........


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Jude
Dookies Cheshire
[email protected]


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

FourFerrets said:


> Depends on 'other animals' really. Rats, rabbits, guinea pigs etc would probably be seen as prey and either maimed or eaten!
> A lot of ferret owners have dogs and/or cats too.
> Introductions with dogs have to be very careful and controlled.
> Some will never get on, but others do.
> There is at least one rescue in cheshire (not sure whereabouts though) I'll have a look for their contact info........


See iv always had the image that they could be quite 'savage'. Maybe thats a bit too strong of a word. I don't own any small animals, just cats and dogs. I am actually wanting this info for my oh, as he has been interested in them for a while, but i wouldn't want him to rush into it without views from owners.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

It took me about 6 months from deciding I might like a ferret to actually getting some. Then ferret maths kicked in and I got some more 
It is very sensible to 'sound out' any potential pet.
Not every ferret is 100% nip free, but a lot are  Some give you a little nip just to remind you that they have their own personality 
There are some good UK ferret forums on the web, ferretsforum.co.uk is certainly the most active, and theFerrethutch.com is also worth a look.
Either site would welcome you and there is nearly always someone online to answer any questions. You may also find out what a loopy bunch ferret owners really are


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

hey i have 2 girls and they are brilliant, they are mother and daughter! its definatly better to get two or more as they are very social animals ( myne are always play fighting and snuggling together) i have the largest hutch i could find for them as the more space the better!, its filled with blankets, hammocks and toys, but mine are in the house at the mo its too cold! they have the run of the house all day and nite but i have had to ferret "proof" everything, as they can get everywhere. (if there head can fit in it or under it there body can). like u, b4 i got them i did alot of research on the internet and asked more experienced people. i can only really tell you about myne and what other people have told me.. hope that helps a little


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Thorr Yngvisson
Wirral & West Cheshire Ferret Welfare
Telephone: 0151 648 7487
Email: [email protected]


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks guys, youv all been super helpful, i will give you reps....if i work out how. lol.


----------



## lorelei0922 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hiya... Ferrets are great pets for the right people!

as you heard... they do better in pairs or more generally as they are rather social creatures and love a friend to cuddle up with... of course there are always exceptions and some are just plain cranky!

My lot live outdoors in a series of sheds and avairy, i have 13 ferrets, they have free run of a 5 x7 shed on 3 levels, a 5 x 10 shed on two levels, a 4 x 6 shed on 1 level and a 12 x 6 avairy in the middle with metres and metres and metres of pipes and tunnels and boxes and things to play in...


----------

